# Interesting article from CNN



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I read this article on my phone earlier today and I felt it was worth sharing because it raises some valid pointsthough it's just an opinion piece. If this is the wrong place to post this, by all means the mods are able to move it where it belongs.

Internet is easy prey for governments - CNN.com


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

My brother works for CNN ... Now I not sure if that is the reason for my hate of CNN or not. (long story)

And I Hate to agree with CNN on anything ... but yea ... I can see our gov. using the net for their end. 

For me it is common sense... but then again that is not very common now a days.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I was getting a weird feeling about Facebook, about a year ago I completely erased myself from it. or at least I think I did. I never did take the time to get on Twitter


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

I believe our government will disable the internet and cell phones if they feel it is to their advantage. If the people of the US would rise up and speak their minds, like the people of Egypt, our government would use everything in their power to stop the uprising and save their butts. I have removed myself from Facebook also.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Clarice said:


> I believe our government will disable the internet and cell phones if they feel it is to their advantage. If the people of the US would rise up and speak their minds, like the people of Egypt, our government would use everything in their power to stop the uprising and save their butts. I have removed myself from Facebook also.


I honestly steer toward roadblocks stopping trucker's deliveries...and cutting off gas deliveries too.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Assuming, of course, that the price of fuel hasn't already stopped the trucks...


----------

